# Goat poop not right



## crazyducklady0823 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello,

So I am newer to goats and have been doing a bunch of research on them. I recently got a Nigerian dwarf doe that is just shy of a year old. She is awesome! She is in good shape body wise and have had her for about a month now. When I bought her she was very well kept, the owners told me that they treated her for coccidiosis four weeks ago from me getting her. When I brought her home I noticed her poop was runny and had some blood in it. I contacted the owners and they suggest that I treat her again, so I did. The blood is gone but now her poop still is not forming into the little nuggets they are suppose to be. Now it is just like a softer small pile of poop. For the past three weeks she was running around in the barn going into the other goats pens and eating grain non stop. Last week we finally got all the stalls goat proof and she is not contained in hers with her own appropriate amount of feed. I also did give her probiotics for a week so help with any vitamin problems. I read that sometimes a goat can just keep eating grain and it will effect their poop by eating to much of it, although it has been a week with her being monitored and she still has weird poop. Took her temperature and she was at 100.1 a little lower than normal. She is eating and drinking fine. When I bought her the owners said they wormed her that week but I am going to worm her again starting tonight. Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 17, 2018)

I've found that with my Nigerians, especially the does, that if they over-eat they will have clumpy poo.  The poo isn't liquid-y at all, rather it looks like goat berries stuck together and if you lightly tap on a clump the berries separate.  Is this what your doe is doing, or does her poo look more like soft-serve ice cream?

I strongly suggest running a fecal on your little girl before you start pushing de-wormers on her.  It is much better to know what she has than guessing.

Good luck with your baby.  She just may be a piggy girl that likes to eat... then again please have a fecal done so YOU know for certain.

And... where the heck are the pictures?  Please and thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2018)

Honestly, I would not deworm without a fecal. Like @animalmom  said.

You need to know what parasites are present because not all dewormers are for the same type worms. If it is cocci- no you don't need blood or diarrhea for cocci to be present- then a dewormer will do nothing.
Grain should be very minimal.  What breed is she?


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Jan 18, 2018)

animalmom said:


> I've found that with my Nigerians, especially the does, that if they over-eat they will have clumpy poo.  The poo isn't liquid-y at all, rather it looks like goat berries stuck together and if you lightly tap on a clump the berries separate.  Is this what your doe is doing, or does her poo look more like soft-serve ice cream?
> 
> I strongly suggest running a fecal on your little girl before you start pushing de-wormers on her.  It is much better to know what she has than guessing.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply! Her poo started off like soft served ice cream with the blood then it turned into what you describe with it being clumped together then it turned into the soft served again.


Southern by choice said:


> Honestly, I would not deworm without a fecal. Like @animalmom  said.
> 
> You need to know what parasites are present because not all dewormers are for the same type worms. If it is cocci- no you don't need blood or diarrhea for cocci to be present- then a dewormer will do nothing.
> Grain should be very minimal.  What breed is she?


She is a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Jan 18, 2018)

animalmom said:


> I've found that with my Nigerians, especially the does, that if they over-eat they will have clumpy poo.  The poo isn't liquid-y at all, rather it looks like goat berries stuck together and if you lightly tap on a clump the berries separate.  Is this what your doe is doing, or does her poo look more like soft-serve ice cream?
> 
> I strongly suggest running a fecal on your little girl before you start pushing de-wormers on her.  It is much better to know what she has than guessing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I checked on her last night again and I seen some poop that was clumped up into goat berries all stuck together but then I also did find the soft-serve poo as well. How do I go about running a fecal? Also, I attached a picture of my girl as well!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 19, 2018)

Ah, she is a cutie!  Thanks for the picture.  Sorry she is going back and forth with the soft serve.

Running a fecal:  gather up some -- a few fresh goat berries, or clump in a zip top sandwich bag.   I turn the bag inside out and put my hand in the bag, like a glove, and grab the poo and then turn the bag right side out and zip it close.  Take this to your vet and ask them to do a fecal and ask them to tell you specifically what they find.  It should not take them very long at all.

This time of year, being cold and all that, you probably won't need to keep the sample cold until you get to the vet.  Summer is a different story.  You want to keep the sample cold so the eggs don't hatch which would give you an incorrect reading.  

If you have a microscope and know what to look for (I don't and don't know what to look for) you can do the process yourself.

The cost is dependent on your vet.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Jan 31, 2018)

Update! - the vet said to treat her for the coccidiosis, which i found out I did not give her enough the first time around. She is doing better not blood or soft serve poop but her poop is not the little nuggets they normally would be. It looks like they try to form but it just comes out as a clump. Going to keep an eye on it in though!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 31, 2018)

Please keep us posted on how your cutie is doing... and some new pictures would be lovely, please and thank you.


----------

